# Friends shooting your bows?



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

ya i do some times but like you said they cant pull it back my friends that acuaklly shoot can but somtime there arrows go by by since its not set up for them


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

i let my friend shoot it once, and i never will again.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

non of my real close friends shoot bows and dont really trust them to use mine. the guys i hunt with ill let try my bow since thier older and have been shooting for ever.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Used to but now I have too much money in them to let them get messed up. The only people I trust is my dad, uncle, grandpa, and bow tech's.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't trust them. And there weak.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Of course I do- how else would they ever know if they might want to try archery or not?!?

However, my longbows are 65# or so at 29" and obviously most folks can't pull them back. They try. Actually, my one buddy did- just back from boot camp for the Marines. He's a bit insane though, he works out all the time, can bust out 30 pull ups without issue, actually loved boot camp! He even managed to pull the 80# monster back, but he liked shooting the 45# bow I had on the wall. He liked it so much he even ordered one at 40# LH.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Well just about all of my close friends have there own bow. And Im lefted hand. Only one of my friends is also left handed.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i have a few walmart arrows left over so ill let them shoot those, well, the people that can pull it back, its funny cause my friend thinks he's all buff and he said he could pull 50 no probs, i told him shooting bows takes different muscles and he said bs, he couldnt pull it back, he got like 6 inches of pull back.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Dec 20, 2008)

I think it is unwise to let Non- archers pull back a Hunting Bow and try to let it down.
I've seen so many dry fires this way. :thumbs_do:


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

im WAY to over protective
no


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

with the new bow that i have over 2000$ into only my dad and best friend can shoot mine (they are both archers)


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I won't unless they're setting it up or somthing like that.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope. I am a lefty so not many people feel comfortable shooting that way and a non archer would have difficulty pulling back 60-70lbs. 
I do keep a old cheap right handed Indian Firebird bow close by to let friends fling a few...of my cheaper arrows. I can turn it down to about 45lbs or so and it goes up to 70lbs for those who want to give er a go. 
I am always looking to spread the archery bug. 
If anyone was a lefty and wanted to try it I would let them try out one of my older bows but not any of my current setups.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'll let anyone who shoots shoot any of my rigs


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Only ones who already have there own bow. Tried letting one shoot mine once and it wasn't a good idea.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Only if they also shoot, and if they can pull it back.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

depends on who it is my friends shoot my recurve on occasion (they shoot compound) but not withouht me bein rgith there on the line with them lol


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

my two friends shot my bow


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

i think i could trust 3 friends but they all shoot alot tho


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

none of my friends can pull mine back and I normally don't let anybody since all but one of my friends don't shoot bows and the one that does doesn't shoot much at all and I will only let someone that has a lot of experience w/bows shoot it which so far has been nobody since I just don't like people shooting my bow since if they break something they will be paying a good bit to fix whatever it is.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Most can't pull it... Only person who got it back who I don't trust anymore is my brother....... Shooting fingers at 5 yards(told him to use a release) and he was struggling to get it back. Then all of a sudden he hits the valley and it flys out if his fingers.... Missed a 6 foot tall backstop never to be seen again.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

corpralbarn said:


> Most can't pull it... Only person who got it back who I don't trust anymore is my brother....... Shooting fingers at 5 yards(told him to use a release) and he was struggling to get it back. Then all of a sudden he hits the valley and it flys out if his fingers.... Missed a 6 foot tall backstop never to be seen again.


I shot my buddy's compound with fingers. After a little fooling around I was doing better than I did with his sight... releases freak me out:zip:!


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

But if my lefty friends need to borrow a bow I'll just let them use my hoyt ultratec. Poor thing never gets shot anymore...


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Have a friend who wanted to get into bow hunting. I let him use my PSE Marauder,all set-up no adjustment needed.Shot 3 arrows out of 5 in a McD's small coffee cup @ 20 yds.


....ended up buying it after getting a button buck.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd let my friends shoot my bows (under my close supervision of course) but so far none have been able to pull it back.

One thing that freaked me out was when my dad's friend saw my BRAND NEW (only had it for a couple of days) bow and wanted to take a look at it. He's really big into archery and all, so I figured I could trust him, but the first thing he did was draw it back using his fingers WITHOUT an arrow nocked. I was freaking out the whole time, but luckily he didn't dry fire or derail it!


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

dont have a problem with it, usually if they wana try one theyre lookin to buy it. theres no way you can find things you like better if you cant try stuff out. back home anybody that wants to try my bow will hurt themselves so i give them my compound..


----------



## bgilm (Dec 13, 2010)

i got my new bow the other day and just got all my stuff on it and walk away and my freind was shooting it didit even get to shot it first


----------



## silentviolence (Oct 28, 2010)

I will not let friends (who are not archers) shoot my bows as of today. Just walked out of the pro shop with a Z7 Extreme litterally yesterday afternoon. Took it home, was enjoying my new toy in the back yard, wife out of town. Everything perfect. Had a friend come over, who has shot bows before but at lower poundage, around 50. Mine is set at #70/28". I let him handle the bow, asked him not to attempt to pull it back unless he nocks an arrow. What does he do? Half draw dry fire. Derail. No visible damage to limbs/riser/cam. Severed serving. Less than 24 hours of dropping 11 hundy on a new toy. I would have been extremely dissapointed if the damn thing shattered and injured myself or my friend. Bows are replaceable, eyeballs are not. I was by no means angry, but only dissapointed in myself for allowing this to happen. Now I gotta wait until tomorrow after noon to go right back to the bow shop to have her inspected for damages I can't see. **** happens, glad it wasnt in the stand!


----------

